# a dissapointing event



## dtepliakov (21 Jun 2007)

Since I was 12 I dreamed about joining the Governor Generals Foot Guards (Ottawa). And couple of months after my 16th birthday I went down to the recruiting center and I said “I want to join the Guards!” I was really excited about joining. My recruiting process went really fast and my documents got forwarded to the unit (GGFG) within 3 weeks since I first walked in the recruiting center. About a week later I got a call from a recruiting NCO at the Guards. He told me that they got my documents and that I have gotten a position for the summer. He told me to cancel all my plans for the summer, and he said he will contact me later on with more information. So I did, I have turned down a job for the summer, I have canceled my reach ahead courses from my school for the summer, I quit sea cadets (R.C.S.C.C. Falkland) in which I have been for a little over 5 years now. There were 2 months since his last phone call, and he never did call me back. After waiting for 2 months, I wrote him an email. I never got an answer. I waited another week. And on Tuesday, June 19, 2007 I went down to the unit and talked to one of the recruiting NCO’s. He told me that they are sorry but I don't have a position for the summer. I told him that I was told by the other recruiting NCO hat I got camp. And he said that they only have 3 spots and I didn't get a spot. My question here is, why wasn't I told about this earlier? I see all these commercials and posters everywhere all over the city about joining the Canadian Forces. And once I do join, its all unorganized. Now my summer is all messed up. I can't take the reach ahead courses neither can I have a summer job which I really need and neither am I in the sea cadets. Right now I am having doubts about even considering a career in CF. If something like this happened here in Canada, what can I expect when I am deployed somewhere? 

Does anyone have any advice or anything that I can do right now?

Thanks in Advance,

Danil Tepliakov


----------



## slowmode (21 Jun 2007)

I'm sorry to hear DAN
If I were you I would try talking to NDHQ, see what they can do.


----------



## slowmode (21 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> Talk to NDHQ?  Where are you coming from?
> 
> On that note......Where are you posting from Danil?  It isn't from Ottawa.


George Wallace.
I should have been more clear in my post. I will say again what I ment to say.
-Dan, You should go down to the recruiting center, I am not sure but they might be able to resolve this for you. I just thought it as a suggestion. 

I'm sorry George for the Mistake.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2007)

Just keep on their case mate, and percivere. Dont let a single incident like this swey your decisons. There is plenty of screw ups through out the years, that I can assure you.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## beach_bum (22 Jun 2007)

slowmode said:
			
		

> George Wallace.
> I should have been more clear in my post. I will say again what I ment to say.
> -Dan, You should go down to the recruiting center, I am not sure but they might be able to resolve this for you. I just thought it as a suggestion.
> 
> I'm sorry George for the Mistake.



The recruiting centre will not be able to assist you.  You now belong to a unit.  Sadly, situations like this do occur.  No one is happy about it, but that's the way things work out sometimes.


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Jun 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> The recruiting centre will not be able to assist you.  You now belong to a unit.  Sadly, situations like this do occur.  No one is happy about it, but that's the way things work out sometimes.



I don't think it's a good way to welcome an applicant:  "That the way things work, sucks to be you.  We screwed up, we won't try to fix it."

It sends the message that even if the CF screw up, they won't do anything to help you out and they will leave you by yourself (which isn't the case by the way).  

Bring your case to the lights of the recruiters, they might be able to talk you your unit.

Max


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jun 2007)

Let me get this straight...

You're 16 and, I assume, single

You have a free summer ahead of you

We have a booming economy in this country

You can go pretty much anywhere you want and do anything you want

Once you get back in September, there's a regiment like the Guards willing to take you on

My advice is to: 1) get a job somewhere awesome with high wages, low responsibility and lots of women around 2) hang out on the beach in your spare time (or do anything else that you want 3) have the time of your life

Because once you join the army (reserves or regs) you can: 1) Kiss all your summers goodbye for the foreseeable future 2) count on spending most of your time with hundreds of other men your own age while frying in the sun and being eaten alive by bugs in Pet, Gagenam etc etc 3) Getting paid less in a summer than you can make in a month working at a Tim Horton's in the Alberta rockies.

Now quit whining and get out there (almost) soldier and do it.... and let us know what you're up to. There are old farts like me out there counting on living vicariously through you.

Sheesh.... kids

D&B


----------



## beach_bum (22 Jun 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a good way to welcome an applicant:  "That the way things work, sucks to be you.  We screwed up, we won't try to fix it."
> 
> It sends the message that even if the CF screw up, they won't do anything to help you out and they will leave you by yourself (which isn't the case by the way).
> 
> ...



Whether you like it or not, there are more trainees than spaces.  Same as every year.  It has nothing to do with the CF screwing up. As I stated, no one likes it.  I hardly said "Sucks to be you".

Again, as I stated before, the recruiters can't do anything about it.  He belongs to the reserve unit.  The only people who can assist him are his chain of command.


----------



## medaid (22 Jun 2007)

Danil,

     I feel for you that really sucks. I really hate to tell recruits to set all their businesses aside and get ready for the summer, unless I have their joining instructions and messages in hand. That's why I never do that. 

     Talk to your CoC, and see what else they can do. They can always try and post you to another course. I know some of my guys are going to Shilo for their SQ, when we've got SQ floating right at STC Chilliwack this summer. There are positions else where, all you have to do is keep telling them that you're interested. By the way, are you enrolled yet? The way I'm interpreting the post is that you've yet been enrolled? Maybe that's just me...


Good luck!


----------



## Northern Ranger (22 Jun 2007)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight...
> 
> You're 16 and, I assume, single
> 
> ...


  ++ Well Said.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jun 2007)

D&B did we do that when we were naïve and 16? I can’t remember it was so long ago and damn mess tins.

Daniel life in and out of the military is sometimes full fo changes and disappointments and one of the best skills a soldier can learn is how to adapt to a quickly changing situation or as we call it “on the bus, off the bus.”

This is what has happened to you, so take the advice offered, if able head out to Fort McMoney and make a pile of money, and/or enjoy the beach and the other natural beauties of Canada. It may not sound like it, but it will make you a better soldier down the road and sure as hell beats whining on your keyboard.

Ok I have to go D&B just yelled out that Matlock is on in the TV room and it’s jello night here at the home. ;D


----------



## dtepliakov (22 Jun 2007)

Thank you all for advice. But you see I am not upset that I am not going to camp. I am upset about them not calling me. Like if I haven't went to the unit and seen them, I probably wouldn't even know that I am not going to camp. They just simply wouldn't have called me.


----------



## medaid (22 Jun 2007)

It is unfortunate... and sometimes the CoC does break down. One thing though... we don't have 'camps' in the CF, we have COURSES. Just so you know


----------



## Loachman (22 Jun 2007)

Unfortunately, this is one way that we learn to look after our men and women when we come to occupy positions of responsibility - "I remember how I felt when X happened to me".

Sadly, some never learn that or adopt a "screw-unto-them-as-I-was-screwed" mentality. The CF is not the only place where this happens, but it certainly does not make a good first impression of us.

You will meet some idiots along with some outstanding people. You will also suffer the occasional injustice, but the rewards should outway those by far. Stick with it, learn from this, and apply that lesson (and every other one) when your time comes.


----------



## Chewie (31 Jul 2007)

dtepliakov said:
			
		

> Thank you all for advice. But you see I am not upset that I am not going to camp. I am upset about them not calling me. Like if I haven't went to the unit and seen them, I probably wouldn't even know that I am not going to camp. They just simply wouldn't have called me.



Sorry to hear you got the royal shuffle...don't let it turn you off the CF...just because someone got more than a little lazy and even more disrespectful...Its a great life...


----------



## mysteriousmind (31 Jul 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a good way to welcome an applicant:  "That the way things work, sucks to be you.  We screwed up, we won't try to fix it."
> 
> It sends the message that even if the CF screw up, they won't do anything to help you out and they will leave you by yourself (which isn't the case by the way).
> 
> ...


Let me have a cynical laugh at this. 

Screw ups happens all of time all over. Its life.. and they don't always try to fix it to your best interest

Just around the people I know, and including myself...There has been over 5 screw up for 4 people.

Its a fact of life...it happends...get use to it.

I know is wrong, its sickening, but its reality.


----------

